# new to Texas



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

I am looking for someone that might want to let me tag along or give me some info on where to fish around houston I live up in spring I am from Hawaii so I would like to get in some salt water I was in the military so moved around a lot but just got out so if anyone could give me some spots I don't care about the quality of fish right now just NEED TO FISH I don't have a boat or kayak I always waded while fishing thanks kai


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

There are lots of places to wade. West galveston bay, Christmas bay, galveston bay. Hook and line maps available at academy, and other places . The maps have spots marked that are wade friendly. The surf, rock groins, and jetties are also available. Some of the summer fish at the jetties might be scarse right now, but there are probably sheepshead, whiting. 

I mostly kayak fish and a lot of spots I fish are too soft, too deep, or have too much sharp oyster shell to wade well. Christmas bay is very wade friendly. Most of it is firm bottom. There are some reefs. There are stingrays. This time of year, expect redfish and speckled trout. I like baitfish streamers and sliders, but I know clousers, deceivers, and other flies work. Water temps at the moment are in the 50's. Wear some good waders.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the info I am going to buy a kayak for off shore fishing soon but can I fish any where at the places you mentioned and are there any fish that you would recommend eating thanks in advance


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I love redfish for a variety of recipes. If you like panko and toasted sesame oil, you can make great tacos with redfish fried in panko with a slaw of toasted sesame oil. Lots of recipes online. Sirracha with mayo, adobo with chili's plus sour cream or plain yogurt all make great dressing with redfish tacos. Redfish On the half shell is a Texas favorite. Get you some crab traps, and set them out, and by the time your done fishing, you will have 6-12 nice blue crabs to steam/boil/barbeque and add to the mix. Christmas Bay and west Galveston bay all approved oyster harvesting water. Check Texas parks and wildlife to see rules, limits, etc. 

Trout great fried, baked, amandine,. It's less firm than redfish. But very good fresh. Just about anything you will catch is tasty here.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Sounds good I'll have to give that a try in hawaii we eat blue crab poke so I am going to have to get those thanks


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Makai, welcome to Texas. It's a little bit of a drive but, the Texas FlyFishers meet the last Tuesday of the month and we'd certainly enjoy having you sit in on our meeting.

Our website is www.texasflyfishers.org

We usually host a freshwater and saltwater outing each month, with the exception of December. On Saturday, February 6th, we are also hosting the Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival (information is on our website as well), a day of demonstration tying and 6 one hour classroom sessions.

I hope you can make it to one of our meetings. If not, I hope to cross paths on the water. Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Like Chris said, come to one of our meetings.

We do have an updated website though:

https://texasflyfishers.wordpress.com/

If you can't make the meeting, shoot me a PM. I'm the Saltwater Chairman for the club. I 'll send you the dates & details for a few upcoming outings.

Michael


----------

